# my "me" page.....



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Have been working on this lately and will be adding many more pics so keep checking back.

This is pretty much what Hobbytalk.com has inspired me to build to date. Could not have done this without everyone's help and inspiration....Thanks!

http://members.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewUserPage&userid=bob...zilla.










I am now working on updating this "Show me your slot cars" gal...need a new gal for 2008 and she needs to be Hot! Going to find a pic from an Old Skool Rods magazine probably and then add some art-sy-fart-sy stuff to it.

Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Click on this...

http://www.image4u.org/bobhch/ashow221.jpg

Done now....yeah I like this gal better. She isn't some stuck up snob...She looks like she attends car shows pretty often...Yeah Baby!

Bob...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Hooters*

B...Z, I thought you were a Hooters lover??? Here's your photo!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I do love Hooters!*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> B...Z, I thought you were a Hooters lover??? Here's your photo!!!


Thanks for the Pic man...anyone else want to post up a slot car gal pic (keep it clean) here that would be cool. Hmmmm I could do up more than one for my "me" page as a break between slot car pics....nice idea!









Yeah Hilltop,


I love Hooters gals for the "Eye Candy" part of my brain! This gal I chose seems to be some one who would talk to me about cars in a Hot Dog line at a car show and still is a Fine looking babe...to me anyways.   

Bob...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

all i can say :thumbsup: lol..

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

She really drinking out of that boot??!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Yeppers...*



joez870 said:


> She really drinking out of that boot??!


Joez,

Yes she is because she isn't one of those stuck ups! 

Bob...she strains her Vodka through a smelly sock also...zilla


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Great page Bob-i've been shopping on Ebay-Zilla. :thumbsup::woohoo:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Money can buy happiness*



win43 said:


> Great page Bob-i've been shopping on Ebay-Zilla. :thumbsup::woohoo:


Yep,

Greg Gipe does some nice work (as do lots of customiZers) and wanted to have a piece by him that Godzilla would like. Have a case of his unpainted bodies to do up but, this is the whole build...yeah! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330238976556&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=014


I heard rumor that Win buys a few things also...ha,ha,ha

HEY WHY HASN'T ANYONE PUT UP ANY PICS OF "HOT BABES" HERE FOR ME TO USE ON MY "me" PAGE??????????? 


Bob...if it's cool and I got cash...it's mine!...zilla


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> B...Z, I thought you were a Hooters lover??? Here's your photo!!!


I keep clicking her and I can't seem to get the info I need, name , address, phone # you know the important stuff! By the way she is alive right? I may need to adjust if she is not!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

the things we CAN"T say on ole Hobbytalk.
I have a line that would have you guys spitting your drinks on the keyboards. If Hank would only look away for a minute, lol.


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm afraid if I showed her my slot cars she wouldn't give them back!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Sheeee.... oh boy! If she got close enough and was interested enough to take my slot cars I wouldn't ask for them back.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Is she being done in resin yet.oh please,please,please


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

tomhocars said:


> Is she being done in resin yet.oh please,please,please


Yea,sort of silicone rubber they call it a "Real Doll" LOL.....


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I didn't know Lucille Ball (the red head for you youngsters) was into slotcars. :devil: rr 

http://www.image4u.org/bobhch/ashow221.jpg


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

nope just silacone


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

hey bobup i need your address so i can send you the two i cast. call me


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

also have you ever heard of depends


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

The hooters chick in the purple bikini is my girl friend ! 




(NO, Not really !)


----------

